# DC-Motor Drehzahlregelung mit Analogausgang



## dacripple (4 November 2008)

Hallo, Freunde der Leistungselektronik!
Folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine SPS (C7-635) die mir ein Analogsignal von 0-10V liefert.Mit dieser regelbaren Spannung möchte ich die Drehzahl eines 120W DC-Motors steuern.(0 - 40V)
Wie sieht die Schaltung aus(MOS-FET's?)
Gibts da was fertiges?
Ein 40V Netzteil für den Motor wäre kein Problem.
Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge
MfG Josi


----------



## Oberchefe (4 November 2008)

Natürlich gibt's sowas fertig, beispielsweise hier (ab Seite 16):
http://www.msf-technik.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Doku/Produktkatalog_Antriebstechnik.pdf


----------

